# Lowkey Lawn Journal by Thejarrod



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Lowkey lawn journal just to keep track of my lawn applications.

March 21, applied prodiamine granular. Used Lesco version, which is .68%. Setting 15 on Earthway spreader, which per bag instructions, should have resulted in 2.52 lbs/1,000. Actually used 4 bags, spread over roughly 40,000, which is 5 lbs/1,000. This is basically the max rate for the year. no split app this year, which is unfortunate.

skipped three areas.
1. 10ft section at mailbox. seeding to repair damage caused by Tenacity. 
2. front yard sidewalk area. seeding to repair damage caused by rodents over winter. 
3. back yard sidewalk area. area floods, didnt want to contribute to runoff. its also infested with Poa a, so i'll seed there too.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Greening up.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Applied 46-0-0 today. On the Earthway 2170, I started at setting of 10 and worked my way up until I got a consistent flow and settled at 13.

The lawn got a double pass. First north/south and again east/west. This put out a total of 1 lb per thousand, which at 46% N is 0.46 N/1,000. Not exactly spoon feeding, but I'll take it.

Might try to use the old Scotts Mini next time. i dont think the three hole setup on the Earthway is the best for low volume of large prill product. i think a single slot might work better.

Summary of applications so far:
3/21 - prodiamine. messed up rate and put down just under max for the year. 
4/9 - 46-0-0 urea. .46 N/1,000

next up:
hand pulling as much Poa A as possible and seeding in area just off backyard sidewalk(no prodiamine applied here).


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

pulled up a bucket full of poa a. not nearly as much as i wanted to get. Threw down GCI TTTF in thin spots now since i'll be doing fall pre-em. 
i still want to fill in some holes with a dirt/sand mix. will also cover with peat, and "roll" it in by driving the mower over it.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Poa triv getting more and more annoying . It's mostly concentrated on the shade side of back yard, but also have some in the front and side.

Back 


Isolated poa in the front 


Patch in front


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

HOC raised to 4.5 because its been a full week since last mow. single cut today.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Scott's grub ex today. Setting of 10 out front. Did not overlap first pass. Second pass perpendicular. Took two bags, which is inline with label rates. 
Back yard set at 12. Normal overlap on first and only pass to throw back to wheel marks. Three bags covered back to the middle of the playground. Again very close to label rates.

5 small bags cost $125. Sold out of larger bags.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Second mow of the weekend. Lowered to normal 4.00. Not pictures: poa triv on the other side of the lawn .


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Great photos!!!

Looks like you're set for the summer with some rain


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Weeknight lawn work. Cut at 4.00. Lawn grew about 1" in 5 days. Definitely ready for more fert, but almost zero rain in the forecast to water in urea.



Plz ignore the lime green spot of poa A at the bottom of the photo.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Looking nice!


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Good to see a 4"+ lawn. Looks especially nice in the front. Have you ever tried 5"? Most mowers I have seen don't go as tall as your ferris.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Vtx531 said:


> Good to see a 4"+ lawn. Looks especially nice in the front. Have you ever tried 5"? Most mowers I have seen don't go as tall as your ferris.


I have tried 4.5 and 5.0. 
I've found that taller HOC needs a thicker lawn in order to look tidy. When it's a bit thin, taller cuts look shaggy to me. Last year I kept it at 3.5, which was the tallest i could get it without that shaggy look.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

applied urea to front lawn. 0.5 lb/1,000. finally have rain in the forecast. WAY behind on Nitrogen. considering getting Yard Mastery Stress Blend 7-0-20. HD did not have Summerguard OR lesco equivalent. purchased Scotts Disease Ex, needs to go down ASAP.

Summary of applications so far:
3/21 - prodiamine. messed up rate and put down just under max for the year.
4/9 - 46-0-0 urea. .46 N/1,000
5/2 - Scotts Grub Ex at label rates
5/27 - Urea 0.5lbs N/1,000 to front only.

also mowed neighbor's front for the third time today


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Scotts Disease Ex applied to front and back (up to playground). varied settings from 8-12. 12 is the correct setting for single pass using Earthway 2170. application in the back, in the area closest to the house is little below label preventative rates.

back yard also got urea at 0.5 lb/1,000. setting of 15 worked well for single pass coverage.

Summary so far:
3/21 - prodiamine. messed up rate and put down just under max for the year.
4/9 - 46-0-0 urea. .46 N/1,000
5/2 - Scotts Grub Ex at label rates
5/27+28 - Urea 0.5lbs N/1,000.


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)

Like that you a fellow high hoc mower. Looks good! I would max your machine out if it has more height to give!!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

gravely G20 pro said:


> Like that you a fellow high hoc mower. Looks good! I would max your machine out if it has more height to give!!


Thanks! us high cut guys need to stick together! I'm at 4" now. the mower goes to 5"... but i think that looks too shaggy. if i can get it thicker, i might go higher.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

after about 5 weeks without rain, we go 2.25 yesterday. another .4 today. grass should start growing like crazy now.


----------



## gravely G20 pro (May 22, 2021)

Thejarrod said:


> gravely G20 pro said:
> 
> 
> > Like that you a fellow high hoc mower. Looks good! I would max your machine out if it has more height to give!!
> ...


Just ******* my mower to cut at 5.5 we'll see how that goes?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Applied OceanGro fert today 
Spreader setting of 25. 
3.5 bags front; 175 lbs which is 8.75 lb N or 0.875 lb N per 1,000
7.5 bags back yard; 375 lbs which is 18.75 lb N or 0.62 lb per 1,000.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Summary so far:
3/21 - prodiamine. messed up rate and put down just under max for the year.
4/9 - 46-0-0 urea. .46 N/1,000
5/2 - Scotts Grub Ex at label rates
5/27+28 - Urea 0.5lbs N/1,000
6/2 - OceanGro 5-5-0 0.62 - 0.875 N/1,000


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

applied Yard Mastery Stress Blend 7-0-20 to front only. bag rate is 3 lb/1,000. set to 17 on Earthway, which put out higher than bag rate. estimating 55 lbs over 13,000 ft. = 0.3lb N/1,000 and .85 lb K/1,000.

Summary so far:
3/21 - prodiamine. messed up rate and put down just under max for the year.
4/9 - 46-0-0 urea. .46 N/1,000
5/2 - Scotts Grub Ex at label rates
5/27+28 - Urea 0.5lbs N/1,000
6/2 - OceanGro 5-5-0 0.62 - 0.875 N/1,000
6/10+11 Stress Blend 7-0-20 .3lbN/1,000 applied front and back, almost to ash tree. Applied oceanGro to playset.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Put down Lebanon turf 12-25-12 today. Applied at about 0.67 n. Probably a mistake to do that much going into august but temps are forecasted to be below 85 for the next 6 days. Spreader setting of 18.

Summary so far:
3/21 - prodiamine. messed up rate and put down just under max for the year.
4/9 - 46-0-0 urea. .46 N/1,000
5/2 - Scotts Grub Ex at label rates
5/27+28 - Urea 0.5lbs N/1,000
6/2 - OceanGro 5-5-0 0.62 - 0.875 N/1,000
6/10+11 Stress Blend 7-0-20 .3lbN/1,000 applied front and back, almost to ash tree. Applied oceanGro to playset.
7/31 Lebanon turf 12-25-12 0.66 N


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Got the spreader mate this weekend. Assembly is easy, required drilling two holes in the earthway 2170. One bolt/washer/wing nut was missing. Will call the have it replaced. Used the bolt that holds the screen in place as a replacement until I can get another. Fit in the earthway is good. Had to inflate tires in the spreader to handle the extra weight.

Ran two full tanks just to make sure everyone is working. No issues.

First test was front yard, which is about 10,000 ft. Used 4.5 gallons water and then added 1/2 gallon RGS. Which I now realize took me up to 5 gallons in the tank. Pressure set to 22-25 lbs. hard to tell how much was left after the first time over the 10k ft but it wasn't a lot. Maybe 1/2 gallon or so. And then the battery died before I could 100% empty the tank.

RGS at 3 oz per 1,000, which is the low rate.



After another look, pump could have just been sucking air and battery may have been ok. There is very little liquid left in tank.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Saving this podcast for later.

https://www.turfnet.com/webinar_archives.html/the-ins-and-outs-of-foliar-fertilizers-r27/


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Sledgehammer is taking longer than expected to arrive. Fed ex had no eta. Meanwhile, yellow nutsedge is going unchecked.





Looks really bad after 4 days growth. Entire backyard is getting blanket spray of sedgehammer and triclopyr, mixed with humic and very small dose of Urea N.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Front got sprayed with:
0.25 lb prodiamine, 5 month rate
3.2 oz Triclopyr 
2oz surfactant
0.1 lb N from Urea (2 lbs urea over 10k)

tomorrow, back will get similar mix, but adding sedgehammer.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

was rushed to get the back sprayed before we headed out for the wife's birthday activities. 
first tank took me back to the ash tree. was 5 gallons, plus whatever was left from the day before. 
0.25 prodiamine, 5 month rate
4 oz triclopyr
2 on surfactant
0.1 lb N from Urea
9 grams (10 scoops) of sedgehammer.

everything at label rates, except it felt like it went down too thin. sprayer set at 25 psi. could have been walking too fast since i knew i was pressed for time??

second tank was just 2 more gallons. same as above except i skipped N. ...kinda just forgot about it.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

saving this link!
https://www.fuscorentalworld.com/m/equipment.asp?action=category&category=85&key=085%2D0057


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

After one day, clover is in distress but sedge showing nothing yet. It hasn't rained and the boys got residue from prodiamine on their feet.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks like rust fungus.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

thanks @g-man !
This is my first time ever spraying prodiamine and my wife was NOT happy that the kids got a chemical on their feet. on the somewhat rare cases that i use chemicals, we are careful to keep them off the lawn for a while. that pic was taken maybe 28 hours after i sprayed the prodiamine. 
i do have some areas of rust fungus and it didnt occur to me that it could be it.

I'm using a new spreader mate B, and i need to check which Tjet tips it uses. they are yellow, but i'm honestly not sure if its a foliar type or a soil type. if i used a foliar type, that might make it more likely the prodiamine stayed on the leaves.

it also may have been a mistake to mix prodiamine in the same tank as triclopyr/sedgehammer/NIS since they work in different ways.


----------



## eric1104 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> I'm using a new spreader mate B, and i need to check which Tjet tips it uses. they are yellow, but i'm honestly not sure if its a foliar type or a soil type. if i used a foliar type, that might make it more likely the prodiamine stayed on the leaves.


If they're the same nozzles that came with mine....then it's the yellow Turbo Twinjet (TT1102). There's plenty of discussion on it within Ware's thread on the topic (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=33), but the general recommendation is to switch over to the red nozzles and operate the SpreaderMate at 40 psi, approx. walking speed of 2.5 mph, which will give you a good all-purpose carrier rate of 1 gal/M. The two recommended nozzles are the XR for foliar apps and AIC for soil-applied products.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

lime applied today. 
8 bags front for 400 lbs. 15 bags back yard for 750 lbs. averaging 38 lbs per 1,000. Waypoint recommended up to 50 lbs every 4-6 months until 110 lbs per 1,000 is applied.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Urea and RGS applied today. Still dialing in the sprayer settings. Mixed 4lbs urea (2lbs N) with 40 oz RGS in 5 gallons water. Front yard didn't take all 5 gallons. So about 0.15N/k. Back got two tanks of the same mix and I walked slower, so about 0.25 N/k.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Put down second pre Em following the hurricane flood. Backyard, sidewalk out to almost the septic tank. Used leftovers from last year. 
Used Dithiopyr, since I was already close to prodiamine annual limit. N rate was 0.75/k...so that spoiled the spoonfeeding strategy.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Guess I should post some flooding pics too.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

sprayer fail. lost the gasket for the filter bowl and the spreader mate wont pressurize more than 10psi. ordered replacement gasket and XRc tips while i was at it. Crafted make shift gasket using a piece of rubber. it failed after 5k in the front. sprayed side strip and from the road to the well. 
mix was:
40oz RGS
3 lbs Urea for 1.5 lbs N, which should be about 0.13 N/1,000
Triclopyr at 3.5oz 
2oz surfactant. 
5 gallons water to cover about 11,000 ft.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Applied 250 lbs lime to front today. 
None in back. 
Lots of sticks on the ground .


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

prodiamine appled to front today. 6 gallons water, 35psi on the spreader mate. after 1 pass, had some liquid left so i made three quick, perpendicular passes on the center of the lawn before it ran out. want to keep it at 0.5 gallons per 1,000 ft. so will up to 40psi i the back.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Prodiamine applied to back today. 
first tank; 6.5 gallons, 40psi. 2.24 oz prodiamine. Trim pass on entire lawn plus sprayed almost to septic tank. either walked to slow, or pressure was too high. i kept turning pressure up but it kinda stayed just under 40psi. 
second tank; 6.5 gallons, 35psi, 2.24 oz pridiamine. Sprayed from septic tank to just behind swings. 
third tank. 1/2 gallon and .2 oz prodiamine to finish up back. did not get good coverage in the back behind the swings.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I rented a roller from home depot and rolled the lawn today. it was only 30" wide so it took a terribly long time to cover about 40,000 ft., even when towing it. cost was minimal at around $25 for a day's rental.

It did noticeably improve the smoothness of the lawn.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Applied 150 lbs 20-0-8. Greens grade from Lebanon turf. Earthway set at 15. Double pass both front And back. Ran just a little short behind the playset. Costs $38.95 per bag.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

applied 8 bags (400 lbs) lime to back lawn sunday.

also sprayed back lawn with:
8 lbs Urea (3.68 lbs N), come out to about 0.2 lbs n/1,000.
2 oz surfactant
5 oz triclopyr
37 oz Ortho crabgrass control (2,4D, Quinclorac, Dicamba)
sprayed starting at the rear of the lawn and got just past the Ash tree. final pass put downhill wheel of the sprayer in line with the newer fence post.

blanket sprayed because most sections of the lawn have consistent weeds throughout; clover, wild violet, and lots of hairy bittercress.

ordered trimec classic three way (2,4-D 25.93%, Dicamba 2.76%, MCPP-P 6.93%) and triclopyr to complete the rest of the lawn. also ordered Talstar P to attack the mosquitos and ticks.

*Edited to correct math on N rate.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

two days after spray, dandelion are shriveled, hairy bittercress is starting to show signs of deterioration. wild violet might be showing minor signs and nothing yet on the clover.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Finished first ever blanket spray of herbicide on the lawn Saturday. Used Trimec with triclopyr, and surfactant. 
Also had 0.2 lb N/1,000 urea.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Spray rear today. First tank was 6 gallons water, 2.4 oz prodiamine, 5 lbs urea (2.4 N, or 0.2 lb per 1,000), 10 oz FEature. 35 psi. 
Second tank 5 gallons water, 2oz prodiamine, 5 lb urea and 10 oz FEature. 35 psi.

Will see if Color changes from the iron


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Front lawn sprayed yesterday afternoon. Same tank mix as rear.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Applied 20-0-8 to front. Earthway 2170 set at 15 first pass. Second pass dropped to 10. O.85 N /1,000. Which is probably heavier than I should have done.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Pics from today


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Put down 20-0-8 in back this evening. 0,8 lbs N per 1,000


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Applied OceanGro. 
4 bags front 0.9 lbs N/1,000
7 bags back. ~.75 lbs N/1,000

overall lawn looks good. i am seeing some yellow nutsedge in the back. Starts just before the septic tank and continues to the playset. Mowing every three days.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

July was a brutal month. temperature were routinely 85-90 degrees, which is basically normal. rain was almost non-existent. 
Treating for sedge and nimblewill is not an option because the grass is too stressed. should treat next June before stress and draught start.


this pic is from July 28. rain we got over the weekend (about 0.8) will help.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Starting fall blitz a little late.
sprayed…
4lb urea …0.2 N/
18.5 oz FEature 
40oz RGS

spreadermate set to 25 psi.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

sprayed back yard today. same mix as front, except swapped RGS for Humic12. used two, 5 gallon tanks. sprayed with a trim pass. 10 gallons was a little short. should go to 11 gallons next time. 
slow walk, 30 psi without sprayer nozzle open then drops to 25 psi, which is about right.


----------

